# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الشرطة النسائية الأردنية

## دموع الغصون

*الشرطة النسائية الأردنية
**

**
تم تأسيس أول مدرسه لتدريب الشرطة النسائيه عام 1972 وكانت البدايه بتدريب ( 6 ) فتيات هن النواة للشرطة النسائيه .
في عام 1978 م صدرت الاراده الملكيه الساميه بالموافقه على اطلاق اسم سمو الاميره بسمه على مدرسة تدريب 
الشرطة النسائيه ليصبح " معهد الاميره بسمه لاعداد وتأهيل الشرطة النسائيه ".
في عام 1987 صدر قرار استحداث قيادة الشرطة النسائيه على أن يكون معهد الاميره بسمه جزء من هذه القياده بحيث يرتبط أدارياً بالقياده وفنياً بإدارة التدريب ) .
ترتبط إدارة شؤون الشرطة النسائيه (بمساعد مدير الامن العام للقوى البشريه) 

اسس تجنيد الشرطة النسائيه : ـ
عند الحاجه الى تجنيد شرطة نسائيه يتم تشكيل لجنة من قبل مديرية الامن العام وتتألف من مساعد مدير الامن العام للقوى البشريه ومدير ادارة شؤون الافراد ومدير ادارة شؤون الشرطة النسائيه ورئيس قسم التجنيد في ادارة شؤون الافراد ، حيث يتم الاعلان بالصحف المحليه عن الحاجه الى فتيات للتجنيد ويتم تحديد الشروط الواجب توفرها في الفتاه الراغبه بالتجنيد وهذه الشروط هي : ـ

* شروط الالتحاق بالشرطة النسائيه : ـ
1. أن تكون أردنية الجنسية 
2. أن لا يقل مؤهلها العلمي عن الثانويه العامه 
3. ان لا يقل طولها عن 165 سم
4. ان تكون عزباء خلال فتره التدريب فقط و هذا شرط مؤقت خلال فتره اربع اشهر
5. ان لا يقل العمر عن سبعه عشر عاما و لا يزيد عن سبعه وعشرون عاما 
6. ان تلتزم بالخدمه لمده خمسه سنوات 
7. ان تكون لائقه من الناحيه الصحيه بموجب شهاده طبيه 
8. ان تكون حسنه السيره و السلوك 
9. ان لا تكون منتسبه لاي حزب او هيئه سياسيه او جمعيه غير مشروعه 
10.. ان لا تكون محكومه باي جنايه او جنحه مخله بالشرف و الاخلاق 
11. ان تلتزم بالخدمه و الدوام حسب متطلبات العمل و الواجب 

بعد اجتياز الفتاه للفحص الطبي والامني يتم اشراكها بالدوره المقرره " لاعداد وتأهيل المستجدات " 

التدريـــــــب

وقد حددت واجبات معهد الاميره بسمه للشرطة النسائيه كما يلي : ـ 

تنفيذ الخطة التدريبية فيما يتعلق بالشرطة النسائية . 
اعداد ووضع البرامج التدريبية المناسبة لمختلف الدورات التي يتم عقدها لديهم وتنفيذ هذه البرامج بصوره تضمن فعاليتها . 
اعداد المناهج لكل دوره من الدورات التي يتقرر عقدها في المعهد وتجهيزها قبل بدء الدورة .
تقييم وتطوير البرامج والمناهج التدريبية بما يتناسب والتطور العلمي ويلبي الحاجات الفعلية للجهاز .
اجراء البحوث والدراسات التي تتعلق بتطوير البرامج والمناهج التدريبية في مجالات عمل الشرطة النسائية.
المشاركة في وضع الخطة التدريبية السنوية لتغطية حاجات الجهاز التدريبي بالتنسيق مع إدارة شؤون الشرطة النسائية .
أية واجبات اخرى يكلف بها المعهد 


اسس التدريب في معهد الاميره بسمه : ـ 
عند تجنيد الفتيات للعمل في جهاز الامن العام يتم اشراكها بدورة اعداد وتأهيل مدتها أربعة شهور وهي عباره عن دوره تأسيسه تعقد في معهد الاميره بسمه حيث تلتزم الفتاه خلال هذه الدوره بالمبيت داخل المعهد وتؤمن بكل ما تحتاجه من مأكل وملبس وغيره طيلة مدة الدورة .

حيث يتم خلال الدورة تأهيل واعداد فتيات لائقات للخدمه الشرطية من خلال البرامج العلمية المتبعة بالدورة . 
*الى جانب التدريب العلمي السابق هناك التدريب العسكري واللياقة البدنية وهو مهم جداً 
وضروري كونه الوسيله التي ترسخ فكرة الانضباطيه لدى الفتاه ولتحويلها الى شرطيه بالاضافه الى ان الصبغه الجماعيه لهذه التدريبات تنمي في نفس الفتاه بواعث التعاون وتغرس في نفسها الرغبه في العمل الجماعي الذي غالباً ما يكون اساساً لنجاح العمل الشرطي بعد الانتهاء من دورة الاعداد والتاهيل تتخرج المستجده بالرتبه التي تستحقها حسب مؤهلها العلمي فحملة الشهاده الجامعيه تمنح رتبة رقيب وحملة الدبلوم رتبة عريف وحملة الشهاده الثانويه العامـه تمنح رتبة شرطي وتستحق الخريجه الراتب حسب رتبتها وحســب سلم الرواتب المعمول به في جهاز الامن العام

الامتيازات التي حصلت عليها المرأة العاملة في الامن العام الاردني
1-التقاعد
2- الاجازات : الامومه (3 شهور ) الاجازات المرضية والاجازات السنوية والاجازات العرضية 
3- العلاوات 
4- وسائل النقل الادارية 
5- اللباس .عادي او شرعي حسب الرغبة 
6- الاسكان العسكري 
7- التامين الصحي 
8- الاستفادة من الموسسة الاستهلاكية العسكرية 
9- الدورات الخارجية والتاهيل


*
**
*
*
**
*
*
**
*
*
**
*
*
**

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بـ صراحة انا ضدها بس كُل واحد واختياراته
موضوع شامل وحلو كتير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بحترم رأيك " طوق الياسمين " لكن نحنا بحاجة لوجود شرطة نسائية لكن ما يأثر طبيعة عملها كأنثى ، يعني ضمن نطاق معين بتصور رح يكون وجودها إيجابي لمجتمعنا و مناسب لعاداتنا وتقاليدنا  .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يعطيكي العافية 

حيهن النشميات الأدنيات  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الله محيي أصلك الطيب 
مشكورة على المرور العطر*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نشميات من نشامى الوطن الغالي .

جنود ابا الحسين ورؤيته المستقبلية  لخدمة الوطن الغالي .

العيون الساهره .. لكم مني كل التحيه و السلام .

*كل الشكر لكِ ..
:: دموع الغصون ::
على ما قدمته لنا من معلومات .
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله الله يحيهم نشميات الامن العام خوات رجال بالميدان زند بزند مع الذكور فرسان الامن العام

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين نشامى الله محيي أصلكو الطيب

----------

